# EGG SHARING ADVICE PLEASE???



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going to be egg sharing to reduce the cost of my IVF and help others in a similar situation can you give me some advice on what happens etc

Thanks for reading/responding  xxxx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

leicesterlou,

Hi, I egg shared June this year and I received a  .....

I am going to have another go January 2008.  I think its really good that I can help someone else as well as myself....

Good Luck and let me know how you get on

thanks
Lisa


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry about your BFN, hopefully we may be going through it together, I have my next appointment at the end of Nov and then I guess I will know exactly when it will all start.  Did you find out about the receipent and what result they got?  Also what process did you go through from consultation stage onwards?

Louise xxx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Louise

Yeh, thats part of the reason why I am doing it to be honest....

I am under the priory hospital, birmingham.

I am starting treatment January 2008 - get xmas out of the way.......

I have had my consultation with Mr Sawyer a couple of weeks ago and he was lovely.

I then met the girls in the fertility area and they were lovely too.  My husband has been tested now and he is fine too.  Just waiting now for further dates to start Jan.

When I did egg share at the womens the other dates got a BPN too.

If I can help you more please just ask

Thanks
Lisa


----------

